# What does 80* water feel like?



## 17882

Lacking a thermometer at the moment and my water feels a little above luke warm, which seems weird but maybe that's right? Kind of a vague thing to describe but any help would be appreciated haha.


----------



## CKJ

That's kinda what it feels like for me too. But extremely hard to guess with the accuracy of a thermometor! Thankfully the thermometors are not expensive! But when I got my first tank that was one of the things I had forgot to purchase!

Good luck!


----------



## imeridian

Your body is ~98.6, if the water feels warm to you, it's probably warmer than 80 degrees (provided that your hands are at otherwise standard room temperature).

With practice it's possible to get close to the right temperature by feel, but that really is no substitute for a thermometer; temperature is too relative.


----------



## Hoppy

How warm the water feels depends on how cold your hands are. If you have had your hands in cold water, even 70F water feels warm. If your hands don't feel cold, then 80F water feels a bit too warm for a fish tank. (Based on my carefully calibrated hands, which I send back to the National Bureau of Standards every month for recalibration:icon_roll)


----------



## chase127

get a thermometer, even the sticker ones for a buck are better than nothing.


----------



## 17882

lol based on your advice I'm going to guess my tank is just fine. however, i will be getting a thermometer soon. thanks!


----------



## monkeyruler90

usually its around room temperature. any way that you can guess room temperature?


----------



## lescarpentier

80 degree water feels like 80 degree water.

I hope this helps..


----------



## monkeyruler90

lescarpentier said:


> 80 degree water feels like 80 degree water.
> 
> I hope this helps..


:hihi: yeah, i was gonna say something like warmer than 79 but cooler than 81.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR

just make sure that the water you add to the tank doesnt feel much different than the water already in the tank. then it should be okay.


----------



## jus1time

You guys are missing the point.. 80 degree water feels like 60 degree water and 90 degree water....ready.... WET! All joking aside, provided your at normal room temp it should feel SLIGHTLY cool to the touch.


----------

